# Jesse Jones



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey all of yall 2 coolers out there i was wondering how the conditions are up in Jesse Jones park... any keepers after the rain??? just let me know Thanx


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

My buddy went this morning as said it was a "raging river" and he didnt bother fishing. That is "second hand" info, but that is what he told me. Supposedly too much rain....


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I went Wednesday morning and the creek is actually a raging river. Where there was a sandy beach is all under water now.even the "old logging trail" was under water. Not sure how it is today or when it will be fishable again.


----------



## basball123 (Mar 16, 2007)

I went out there this morning to check it out and like everyone has said it was raging and really high. I stayed for about an hour and knew it wasn't gonna be good so I packed it all up and let.


----------



## basball123 (Mar 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd add a pic from today's trip. The sandbar is totally under water.


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help yall


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been looking on Google Earth trying to figure out the layout of Jesse Jones. I've never been there and can't see much on GE. I just recently foubnd out that it is a gated park, so you can't just go whenever you want. I still have some questions. 

1) How do you get there? 1960 to Kenswick?
2) How much is entry/parking?
3) How far is the nearest fishing spot from where you park?


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

yes

zero

1/2 mile


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i'm not surprised at the water level at JJ.
we went below the dam at sheldon and saw water overflowing the wall. they must have the gates open wide cuz we can see & hear the thundering splash beyond the bend. water level was also high on the river .. only a few cats caught with cut shad.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I was bored and up early so I decided to take a trip up there to see for myself. Yep, the creek is still a fast flowing chocolate milk river.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

how do you get to the dam at sheldon?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Say it isnt so? It's not over yet is it?*

Anybody think the "white bass" run is over at Jesse Jones? If not, when do they think this water will subside and clear up. Sure want to give it one more try before I return to the SaltH2o.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Lake H is dumping 4300 cfs out of the dam! this means you can't get inside the poles unless your a mermaid or very brave. the eddie is so full its bote on top of bote right now. After the last report someone put in the site giving detail it put 500 extra botes on the water. lol People are fighting trying to get out of the Eddie. rotfl! Sad but true.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

from the website


> LAKE HOUSTON normal=44 today=45.2 disch=1290.0 cfs


 i wonder if it slow down enuf for a run to the dam?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

1290 is still ripping for that area.


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

so will the jones be fishable by this weekend?


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

cannonjb123 said:


> so will the jones be fishable by this weekend?


I'll take a look at it Friday and post photo if I don't go to San Luis Pass Thursday night..


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks, i'm heading to kingwood this weekend to visit the in-laws and thought some fishing might take the edge off.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

I live off Spring Creek by Riley Fuzzel and the creek yesterday was clear(stained) for about 3 feet. It should be fishable thisa wekend.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

So I take it that it is back to "creek" level and not the raging river it was last week? So is the white bass still gonna be there or should I just go for some crappies? How is the water over there by the beaches in Jesse Jones park?


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Coworker fished there this morning by the tree stump right in front of the beach, only caught 1 catfish, the guy next to him caught 3 whitebass, saw other 5 guys catch something but don't know what they caught.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Looked at it today, she is ready to go.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thomas, make the drive to Livingston, the whites will be there below the dam, cast from the old boat ramp or wade the fence, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Thomas, make the drive to Livingston, the whites will be there below the dam, cast from the old boat ramp or wade the fence, you can't go wrong.


Shadslinger,
Have you ever fished the chute, that area upstream from the old boat ramp?


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know how it is at Livignston, but when was in Arkansas during the white bass run below the dam, I couldn't keep them off the hook using an 1/8oz BlueFox Vibramax Classic blue chrome spinner.


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

fished this weekend, water was great but the fishing wasn't. I fished for about 3 hours and waded about 1 mile up and down the creek to the right with various spinners and spoons. To come up with nada. We did see several large catfish caught.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Made out to the park Saturday (24-Mar) about mid-morning, not many anglers. The creek level was down but still a bit off color. Waded across & upstream. Only a few fish were caught. One wader had 12 and I got 6. None of which were very big. Things might improve before the run ends.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

IMHO. I think that the white bass run is over at Jesse Jones. It seems like every year we will have a good rain and then its over.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I fish the "Tube" at times, especially when it is discharging and the crowd is not too bad. There are some real unpleasant people who fish there once word gets out about a bite. I also fish it when the river is high enough to back iy up in the willows, the crappie fishing is very good then.


----------

